# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  Russian movies and cartoons - download for FREE

## gRomoZeka

Вроде бы этот сайтик не всплывал здесь на форуме, поэтому кому интересно, ловите: http://multiki.arjlover.net/ 
Great collection of Russian and Soviet cartoons, movies and Audiobooks for kids. You can download them for free straight from the net (NO torrents or p2p links).   If you have non-russian IP, you can have an access to the archive only from 04:00 till 10:00 (Moscow time).
Скачивание c нероссийских IP разрешено каждый день с 4 часов ночи до 10 часов утра по московскому времени. 
Cartoons - 252.9 GB	
Audiobooks and plays (Fairy Tales) - 30.3 GB	
Movies - 1033.0 GB	
Movies for Kids - 400.5 GB 
Подборка хорошая, много фильмов, ставших почти классикой. Здесь же мне удалось скачать давно разыскиваемые для племянников "Приключения Петрова и Васечкина". Нигде больше не попадались.  ::

----------


## Оля

Мой друг из Германии пытался скачать оттуда наш фильм про Шерлока Холмса - качалось 12 часов, но так ничего и не скачалось.
Вообще говорят, оттуда если что и качается, то ОЧЕНЬ медленно.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Мой друг из Германии пытался скачать оттуда наш фильм про Шерлока Холмса - качалось 12 часов, но так ничего и не скачалось.
> Вообще говорят, оттуда если что и качается, то ОЧЕНЬ медленно.

 Да, говорят, скорость там невелика (правда у меня у самой 64 кбит/с, так что я не прочувствовала  :: ). 
А друг, выходит, вообще ничего не скачал? Всякое бывает.  :: 
Хотя у меня есть еще одна версия: там можно качать только в один поток, а любые качальщики, как правило, качают в несоклько потоков (у ДаунлоадМастера, кажется, по умолчанию стоит пять штук). Если кто-то пытается качать более, чем в один поток, соединение с этим сервером автоматически разрывается (такие уж у них меры борьбы с нагрузкой на сервер). То же происходит, если пытаются качать "в неурочное время".
Так что, возможно, он эти 12 часов ничего не качал.
Ну, это мои фантазии, разумеется.   ::

----------


## Оля

> Да, говорят, скорость там невелика (правда у меня у самой 64 кбит/с, так что я не прочувствовала ).

 А у него вообще супербыстрый интернет.   

> А друг, выходит, вообще ничего не скачал?

 Скачал   ::  С другого сайта   ::     

> Хотя у меня есть еще одна версия: там можно качать только в один поток, а любые качальщики, как правило, качают в несоклько потоков

 Нет-нет, он качал очень грамотно, по всем правилам, и специально не спал до 2х ночи, чтобы доступ был открыт.
Да и что бы он там стал качать в несколько потоков, если он по-русски ни слова не понимает   ::     

> Так что, возможно, он эти 12 часов ничего не качал.

 Нет, качааал  :P
Я сама была очень заинтересована в результате и четко контролировала процесс  ::  В итоге он скачал фильмы с Рапиды, и ему очень понравился наш Шерлок и особенно наш Ватсон!   ::   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

Да, наш Холмс холмсее всех холмсов в мире!   ::     

> Да и что бы он там стал качать в несколько потоков, если он по-русски ни слова не понимает

 Я про количество _потоков_ говорила, а не закачкек. Т.е. одна закачка (один файл) качаются как правило в несколько потоков (отсюда и скорость, "качальщик" (ФлэшГет или еще какой-нибудь) скачает файл быстрее, чем Интернет Эксплорер, например).
Ну это я чтоб поразглагольствовать.   ::  Я рада, что ваш друг скачал, что хотел.

----------


## Оля

> одна закачка (один файл) качаются как правило в несколько потоков

 А как понять, во сколько потоков качается один файл? 
Хм, по-моему, он качал не через качальщик...   ::  Надо будет у него спросить ради интереса.

----------


## VendingMachine

Буржуинам чопают канал - и правильно делают - посему от них скачать очень сложно. Я из Питера сливаю молниеносно.

----------

